# Karcher K4 any tips....?



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have recently purchased a Karcher K4 mainly for the patio and GTR. The K4 is very powerful and I'm just wondering from those of you that own pressure washers are they safe to use on cars?

Any tips on using this on the car as well would be great before I go blasting.

Cheers


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Not sure what nozzles you get with the K4 but if it's like the pressure washer I have they weren't designed for spraying on a car with paint as soft as cream cheese.

Get a "Karcher Snow Foam Lance". Even if you don't use snow foam with it the nozzle is a bit more car friendly as it creates a lower pressure wider spray.

Have you got the ability to do this - https://youtu.be/lHGA2OtwP-Y?t=1m6s - if you can widen the spray then it will be fine as is


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

JamieJC666 said:


> I have recently purchased a Karcher K4 mainly for the patio and GTR. The K4 is very powerful and I'm just wondering from those of you that own pressure washers are they safe to use on cars?
> 
> Any tips on using this on the car as well would be great before I go blasting.
> 
> Cheers


The K4 should come complete with a Vario Power Spray lance. This has a level of adjustability and can be used fine when cleaning cars. Needless to say, use the lance a safe distance from the coachwork.

And a link for your perusal..

Safe Washing And Drying | Car Care Advice | Polished Bliss


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As TomS rightly notes, Karcher also offer a Snow Foam Lance which should retail at less than £20.00 (your local branch of Halfords should hold stock of these). Or you can buy a proper foam lance for K-Series Karcher fitment for around the £50.00 mark. Polished Bliss can supply these.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I use an industrial sized kartcher diesel engine steam cleaner with a modified nozzle on my care with a wrap. I keep about 30cm distance and I be extra careful around the edges. Not problems as yet BUT I do keep the temps below 30 and chem off completely.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i have this jet wash biggest pile of crap I've ever bought, leaks,falls apart,cheap,hose don't reel in nice,wheels done wheel freely,hose keeps twisting. ill get a nilfisk next time


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a K3.575 which has stood in for my Kranzle 160TST. Karcher has been fine in the near 3 years I have had. I had to replace the high pressure hose but that is about it.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't go blasting is my advice lol
Don't directly spray at the car, angle it using a wide generous adjustment so the water comes out V shape so it doesn't give direct pressure to the paint. 
All the detailing forums say but an after market foam lance attachment as the karcher one doesn't foam well and isn't very big.


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks all for the tips, its does indeed come with a vari lance where you can adjust the pressure so ill be using that. With the K4 it also has a nossle that can be put into a bottle of foam or whatever for washing the car, ill try that and if its no good look at the actual foam attatchment nossle.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a Nilfisk P150.2. It is very powerful so stand back a little when doing around the skirts, splitter etc. I use a Snow Foam Lance too which is also very good. Jet wash is very well built, quite heavy, but no problems at all after a year. The hose reels in very nicely too and can be fairly compact when all put away.


----------



## bac12476 (Jul 8, 2013)

great


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

evogeof said:


> i have this jet wash biggest pile of crap I've ever bought, leaks,falls apart,cheap,hose don't reel in nice,wheels done wheel freely,hose keeps twisting. ill get a nilfisk next time


After going through several Karchers I went to Nilfisk.
Wouldn't buy a yellow one again.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

JamieJC666 said:


> I have recently purchased a Karcher K4 mainly for the patio and GTR. The K4 is very powerful and I'm just wondering from those of you that own pressure washers are they safe to use on cars?
> 
> Any tips on using this on the car as well would be great before I go blasting.
> 
> Cheers


Aim, squeeze, clean....

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanking you all,still not used it lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

my nilfisk blew up after 18months, I can't find the receipt and the support lines are rubbish

onto a cheap bosch one now, it came with a car and normal lance and cost £70


----------

